# Prague Ratter / Prazsky Krysarik



## MY-PK Bobby

Hiya, I would like to introduce a breed that is not very well known in the UK. It is a Czech breed that originated in Czech Republic and dates back to 9th century. Here is my Prague Ratter Bobby


----------



## vet-2-b

arrr very cute all most mini pinscher looking but more mousey looking face if u know what i mean


----------



## FREE SPIRIT

Such a cutie...lovely pics.


----------



## Jazzy

He's very very cute :001_wub::001_wub: and he has nicer clothes than I do. :laugh:


----------



## MY-PK Bobby

Thank you. He's our sweetheart. :blushing: Definatly mousey look bbBtw. his Daddy complaints about the clothes, too. He says that Bobby's got more clothes than him :001_tt2:


----------



## MY-PK Bobby

They are a bit smaller than Min.Pin. and have softer features. This breed is supposted to catch rats. That's where their name comes from. Apparently the rats they used to catch were much smaller than the rats we know nowadays  I don't think Bobby would stand a chance with a rat  Here are some pics. of his encounter with a rat. Guess who was scared :blushing: :wink5: The rat was amazingly curious hmy:





And here Bobby jealous of the rat. Maybe Daddy's planning to swap him for a rat hmy:


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts

Great Pics..


----------

